# Allowed items



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Please let me know which items are allowed by customs:
Cup maggie
Ready mix poha
Ready mix upma
Biscuits
Dry fruits
Chocolates
Agarbatti 
Ash (vibhuti)
Chips
Utensils


Thanks in advance

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Prohibited and restricted imports


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

No nuts, seeds, fruit, eggs, wood, wicker, soil, flowers/vegetation. Including dried of all and including in other stuff ie chocolates with whole nuts, sesame snack bars etc. 

Any other food must be in commercial unopened packaging. Ingredients in English and must be declared.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

man dont bring any food, in fact dont bring anything. Ozzy really have everything you need, I have seen tons of Indians living in ozzy and they said they can find anything which exists in india and even more


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Don't get ash for sure. thing looks like coke . lol you no what i mean 
you ll be stuck in quarantine zone for ages. Australia customs have some of the toughest rules.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

I'd save the space and weight for things you are attached to, need or are expensive in Australia. Clothes, personal documents and photos etc. 

You'll find a couple of stores within days that will have everything you need food wise.


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

Dont waste ur baggage allowance in all thi unnecessary food items, as other members said Aussies are very much particular in what is coming to their country.

I remember when i went to perth on my student visa they emptied the whole bottle of Horlicks and maggi's masala sachets infront of me. Australia does have indian departmental stores and you can get everything from their. 

Regards
Sameer


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

I travelled recently and in my experience, it is better not to carry any food stuff at all... as others have mentioned there are Indian stores in each of the cities here... and you will get everything you want.... might as well bring a cooker or some other utensils or clothes... which I feel are expensive to buy here....


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You realise the USA and Australia are separate countries with their own customs and immigration policy and procedures?


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

kv82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to know whether the following items will be allowed in airport during customs & immigration in Australia.
> 
> ...


Whatever food items you want to bring make sure you declare it in the passenger card... Also per me all these spices are available in Oz at reasonable price so it makes sense to buy in Oz...

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks all. 
I finally moved to Sydney. I carried medicines with prescription, biscuits which we planned to eat but somehow carried till syd.  , dry fruits like almond cashews etc. 
I had market them on the immigration card we get before landing. I was asked by customs what do I have as I had marked 'Yes' I told her everything and we were allowed to go, no checking was done.

I think the cheking part totally depends how confidentiality you speak with custom folks. 

PS: Sydney is an awesome place, will explore jobs n other things from tomorrow.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## HarryAdd (Mar 30, 2013)

2013 said:


> Thanks all.
> I finally moved to Sydney. I carried medicines with prescription, biscuits which we planned to eat but somehow carried till syd.  , dry fruits like almond cashews etc.
> I had market them on the immigration card we get before landing. I was asked by customs what do I have as I had marked 'Yes' I told her everything and we were allowed to go, no checking was done.
> 
> ...


:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Please keep sharing your experience....


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Day one:

I applied for TFN online yesterday.
Right now going to check accommodation 

Coming to the jobs part.. I logged into seek by 9 AM, applied for couple of jobs, and got response via consultants too.. have met one of them and he shared by profile with client.

Lets see how things work.

PS: it was rainy from last couple of days, and its sunny and bright today. Sydney looks great during rains and even when its sunny. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

I heard rice packet 1-2 KG, branded, sealed one bought from supermarket can be carried along.

Not sure if that is true, will they allow it if you declare ?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Expat2013 said:


> I heard rice packet 1-2 KG, branded, sealed one bought from supermarket can be carried along. Not sure if that is true, will they allow it if you declare ?


You know you can buy rice here right?


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

One of my friend would be travelling with an infant, so wanted to take it for first 1-2 days till they figure out the shop and way to get there  



ozbound12 said:


> You know you can buy rice here right?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Expat2013 said:


> One of my friend would be travelling with an infant, so wanted to take it for first 1-2 days till they figure out the shop and way to get there


You can buy it in any supermarket. But if you insist on bringing it you MUST declare it on your arrival card.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Unless they were planning on moving somewhere very rural from day 1 they would find multiple stores selling rice before nightfall! Shops and huge malls are all over, cant miss them you'll see tons whilst on the jouney from the airport to your accommodation! 

I certainly wouldnt be wasting my baggage weight or paying extra for rice, a staple the world over so is found everywhere.


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> You can buy it in any supermarket. But if you insist on bringing it you MUST declare it on your arrival card.


I saw one lady held up by customs, she carried on bag of rice/wheat. Not sure if you're really allowed. She was telling me why have they stopped me for this bag


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

2013 said:


> I saw one lady held up by customs, she carried on bag of rice/wheat. Not sure if you're really allowed. She was telling me why have they stopped me for this bag


You are. It needs to be in a commercially sealed bag and it needs to be inspected by AQIS. But why anyone would bother doing this is beyond me. You can pick up a bag of rice at Coles for like $5. It makes no sense.


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

hello Guys,

I am planning to take my microsoft xbox 360 console ? what are my chances of floating it through seemlessly across continents ? any restrictions ?

T&R
hiya_hanan


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

No fine, it will be games they look at more, copyright and all with many having tons of counterfeit games.


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks Shel, but I am not intending to carry the DVD's - just the console or the hardware part ? althought I have purchased the DVD's online and an orginal ones for sure -

T&R
hiya_hanan



_shel said:


> No fine, it will be games they look at more, copyright and all with many having tons of counterfeit games.


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

There main concern is protecting their country from communicable diseases. They won't be much interested in the games. Btw its just like carrying a laptop with pirated OS. Doesn't really matter to them.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Actually they protect a lot more than disease. 

They protect the interests of Australian businesses and government, enforce laws regarding counterfeit goods, protection of wildlife, protection of native australian plants, detect regulated and controlled drugs, money laundering which can come in many forms not just cash, tax evasion, anything related to criminal behaviour especially weapons and illegal drugs, safeguarding children and adults from abuse - think some x rated movies & images that are not within Australian law but may be or not elsewhere. 

The list goes on, their job has a very wide scope. 

Yes the OS on your laptop probably wont even come to their attention but stacks of pirated games, movies, x rated etc more likely to


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Great !!

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Day 2 : 

Had a telephonic interview. 

Opened a 0 balance account in NAB

Got Opal card today.

Visited medicare, and took the form. Will submit tomorrow. 

And applied for couple of more jobs


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

How about a pair of new boots ? Can I carry them ? I am travelling tommorrow in Cathay Pacific - just for a matter of two days to attend my very very close friend's marriage function. I will try my best to complete my initial formalities within two days before I land completely with family in the month of Nov or Dec. Anything in mind you guys want to suggest / advice me in terms of precautionary measures. It is me alone who is travelling this time.

T&R
hiya_hanan



hiya_hanan said:


> Thanks Shel, but I am not intending to carry the DVD's - just the console or the hardware part ? althought I have purchased the DVD's online and an orginal ones for sure -
> 
> T&R
> hiya_hanan


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

so I was also planning to take my ps3 and around 15-20 games, all of them are original (anyway you cant buy cracked games for ps3 on blu-ray) do you think it will be a problem?


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

hiya_hanan said:


> How about a pair of new boots ? Can I carry them ? I am travelling tommorrow in Cathay Pacific - just for a matter of two days to attend my very very close friend's marriage function. I will try my best to complete my initial formalities within two days before I land completely with family in the month of Nov or Dec. Anything in mind you guys want to suggest / advice me in terms of precautionary measures. It is me alone who is travelling this time.
> 
> T&R
> hiya_hanan


Mate I was checking for boots also and found out that it is restricted. Due to the fact that some ash, dust wood particles can stick under your boots they are not allowing. So wear konverse 

(I believe they only allow sport shoes, high hills and shoes which have flat base)


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

kv82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to know whether the following items will be allowed in airport during customs & immigration in Australia.
> 
> ...


if they are branded and sealed (meaning branded by a known producer and you havent unpacked them yet) you can declare it on the plane and try your chance. 

But I really dont understand why everyone wants to take food from home. I am from Turkey and we have one of the best cosine in the world (no offence to others) but when I visit a new country instead of eating same old food which I used to have back in Turkey, I want to experiment the cosine of the country which I am visiting.

You had enough Indian food in India, try some sausages, sushi, burgers, Chinese, italian and french cosine 

(Me? personally I want to try Indian food because it is god damn expensive in Europe)


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey Hunter85 buddie, 

I am asking about the new ones - which are unpacked, unused and a brand new ones -
3 pairs 

Formal shoes - Allen Solley
Sports Shoes - Nike / Reebok
Casual Shoes - High Sierra 

T&R
hiya_hanan



Hunter85 said:


> Mate I was checking for boots also and found out that it is restricted. Due to the fact that some ash, dust wood particles can stick under your boots they are not allowing. So wear konverse
> 
> (I believe they only allow sport shoes, high hills and shoes which have flat base)


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

I thought it was just the British who insist on eating the same old greasy food where ever they go in the world  Who think ketchup is spicy and would probably pass out eating a curry so they stick to chips!


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

New boots no issue, wouldn't pay tax till over a few hundred dollars anyway as everyone is allowed duty free 

The problem with shoes is old shoes. If they have dirt on them, particularly from the UK = Foot & Mouth disease which Australia didn't get. Which is why they as if you have been near farms on the landing card! 

Games consoles not a problem so long as you were not carrying several of the same ones ie maybe for re sale.


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Sure, thanks Shel for your valuable information. I am planning to carry my Microsoft 360 console (used one ) with non-pirated content of games. & new suits, new jeans, ties & shoes off course. 

For the console fitting, I am planning to by TV there in Australia itself, that should suffice my requirement as of now. 

I have also posted another query : Can we carry DSLR while travelling to capture some amazing moments & people at the airport ?

T&R
hiya_hanan



_shel said:


> New boots no issue, wouldn't pay tax till over a few hundred dollars anyway as everyone is allowed duty free
> 
> The problem with shoes is old shoes. If they have dirt on them, particularly from the UK = Foot & Mouth disease which Australia didn't get. Which is why they as if you have been near farms on the landing card!
> 
> Games consoles not a problem so long as you were not carrying several of the same ones ie maybe for re sale.


----------



## dimpy01 (Sep 16, 2013)

old shoes are not allowed?OMG!!!!Even if they are totally cleaned up?


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

dimpy01 said:


> old shoes are not allowed?OMG!!!!Even if they are totally cleaned up?


generally old boots i guess, 

I would recommend everyone to watch australian border protection videos from youtube (you will have a really good idea what to bring and what not to bring)


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

dimpy01 said:


> old shoes are not allowed?OMG!!!!Even if they are totally cleaned up?


 You can take them just clean them. No soil left in the grips  Same with garden furniture, bicycles, kids outdoor toys etc

Simply clean everything you want to take. Many of the shippers will give you detailed instructions on what and how to clean things. ETA .....http://www.johnmason.com/moving-services/international-shipping-services/toaustralia/movingfaq/

Main reason they dont like wooden items is the bugs or eggs that could be inside them. They dont want non native animals coming ashore.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

guys relax and sell everything you got and start a new life 

Even most of my cloths i am thinking about donating because the fashen in Australia can be different than Europe (at least they dont have winter cloths as much as I have )

This is my main plan (although I will take my ps3 and games)


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Guys,

Seriously " Australia Border Protection " Front line videos from Youtube are amazing. Lot of enlightenment & precautions to avoid into detrimental stages. Of course we do not fall into that serious category though, but good information shared. Recommended for everyone planning to settle & travel frequently to Australia.

T&R
hiya_hana


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

For what its worth, my wife brought over her boots and she didn't have any problems. Probably because she keeps em clean. She has a couple of pairs. Bought in the US, India and another country. Worn the world over. 

Sometimes, I would like to think she loves them boots as much as she loves her husband


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

kv82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to know whether the following items will be allowed in airport during customs & immigration in Australia.
> 
> ...


Yeah, no problem. We brought kilos of home ground spices with us. Just packed them in a sandwich/ziploc bag and labelled them whatever they were. Even put on the botanical names for them.


----------

